# Potential uprising in our way



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,


I do not wish to frighten or panic anyone but there are signs that the uprising and some upheaval might be coming to UAE.

Check this out: 

UAE activists demand direct elections, UAE Politics - Maktoob News


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

133 people petitioning for an elected advisory body is still a long way from rioting in the streets.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> 133 people petitioning for an elected advisory body is still a long way from rioting in the streets.


I agree and I just hope that this process will be peaceful here.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind the odd-mini riot here and there to spice things up a bit. It would be a good chance to see those Robocop-esque anti-riot tanks they have sitting at Jebel Ali Police Station in action and I never turn down the chance for a spot of casual looting.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't really imagine many Emiratis setting up camp on Clocktower Roundabout to protest. 

Setting up camp outside Starbucks on Beach Road is another thing altogether though...


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

"Potential uprising" 

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let me know when that UAE uprising starts. :confused2:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I can't really imagine many Emiratis setting up camp on Clocktower Roundabout to protest.
> 
> Setting up camp outside Starbucks on Beach Road is another thing altogether though...


LOL - exactly my thoughts  a few guys on their land rovers driving down Jumeriah Beach Road with some UAE flags and some kids hanging out the car windows holding a couple of signs :focus:

If you read the comments left by the readers on the article... most are amongst the lines of 'leave UAE alone most beautiful and peaceful country in the whole world' -- I would not be worried about an uprising to be honest.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I wouldn't mind the odd-mini riot here and there to spice things up a bit. It would be a good chance to see those Robocop-esque anti-riot tanks they have sitting at Jebel Ali Police Station in action and I never turn down the chance for a spot of casual looting.


count me in  would be interesting to be next to a bank or the gold and diamond park when looting starts


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe he means uprising as in they get up from their beds and rise onto their two feet or segways or whatever


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Maybe he means uprising as in they get up from their beds and rise onto their two feet or segways or whatever


:clap2: That was FUNNY!!! :clap2:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I can't really imagine many Emiratis setting up camp on Clocktower Roundabout to protest.
> 
> Setting up camp outside Starbucks on Beach Road is another thing altogether though...


I hope not, my hotel is close to that roundabout...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does no one have local friends?? If one would listen to this forum, you would think every local in the uae was rich (only have one rich local friend out of like ten or so... the rest are living paycheck to paycheck, even if it is a decent paycheck), lazy as can be (might not have the hardest jobs but I dont see alot of western expats with hard working jobs either), and drink the most coffee of anyone else in the uae (think the western wives have that one down... go visit the xxxxxxxxxxx site!!).


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Does no one have local friends?? If one would listen to this forum, you would think every local in the uae was rich (only have one rich local friend out of like ten or so... the rest are living paycheck to paycheck, even if it is a decent paycheck), lazy as can be (might not have the hardest jobs but I dont see alot of western expats with hard working jobs either), and drink the most coffee of anyone else in the uae (think the western wives have that one down... go visit the expat woman site!!).


Sadly the few I know fit the description perfectly  Minus the big paycheck, but it doesn't prevent them from living beyond their means (like many 'westerns' do btw).


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh they get loans over loans over loans. Some get loans just to go on vacation! Crash their cars for insurance money and some end up in jail for a few weeks/months if they go overboard.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Sadly the few I know fit the description perfectly  Minus the big paycheck, but it doesn't prevent them from living beyond their means (like many 'westerns' do btw).


+1...


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Oh they get loans over loans over loans. Some get loans just to go on vacation! Crash their cars for insurance money and some end up in jail for a few weeks/months if they go overboard.


So is jail the end result for the above-mentioned Emiratis, or is there bankruptcy here? You'd think there would be some deterrent in place (more than jail time seems to be, anyway) to stop the insanity, so to speak.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Be that as it may Jinnix, I believe that countries where people are living with less than a buck or two have strong reasons to start something....after all it has been decades living like that and no change. This is what I have been seeing in these TV news on middle east countries.

It is hard to see a ruler making tons and tons of cash and the people out there without hope without anything. Nothing X Nothing.

UAE is different. They are better off compared to their peers and the level of satisfaction is high. There are barely 1 Million Emiratis. They have quite good laws protecting them which is pretty good. If I were an Emirati I would be proud honestly and I think UAE people will do much better when they fix the education system which they are trying and they will succeed.

It is not an excuse, though, for not seeking more legislative powers which is nothing else but to allow Emiratis to decide for their own laws and fate through a representatitive process. I think it will happen sooner than later because of the turnoil that hit the region.


----------

